# How big is your skew?



## bnoles (Nov 18, 2006)

For those who use the skew for turning pens, I would be curious to see which size is most popular and comfortable.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 18, 2006)

Which one? 
I have 7.

1/4" round, 3/8" round, 3/8" flat, 1/2" flat, 3/4" flat, 1" flat, 1" curved, 1-1/4" oval.
Opps, Thats 8

Depending on my mood at the time, I do use them all for pens


----------



## Mudder (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I have 14 or 15 skews but the ones I use the most are a pair of old craftsman carbon steel skews 1/2" & 1" For some reason these take an edge like no other skew I own. I keep them in reserve for that "final pass"


----------



## JTaylor801 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a 3/4 that I use mostly...but I also have a 1/4", 1/2" and a 1".


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />I think I have 14 or 15 skews but the ones I use the most are a pair of old craftsman carbon steel skews 1/2" & 1" For some reason these take an edge like no other skew I own. I keep them in reserve for that "final pass"



Bragger[] I only have three 1/2" 3/4" and 1" but I find myself always picking up the 3/4".


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm with everyone else, I have 4, 1/2" oval, 3/4" radiused, 1" and 1 1/2".  I mainly use the 3/4" and 1 1/2" (for smoothing out curves).


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 19, 2006)

This is cool--- now I have a reason to show off Clyde.
Yah I know -----naming tools is a bit strange.
Pics will follow---still working on coffee


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a 3/4 that I use mostly...but I also have a 1/4", and 1/2".


----------



## keithz (Nov 19, 2006)

I use my Kryo 1/2" skew from Henry Taylor for turning my pens.  This is a wonderful skew.  I also have 1/4", 3/4", and 1 1/2" skews, but I use my 1/2" for pens.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2006)

Thread title is a little personal[}]

I use 1/2" for finish work and 1" for roughing... just beginning to use the skew steadily...


----------

